# Massey Ferguson 1759 tractor



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

M-F 1759 tractor with cab and loader
60 HP
Hydraulic shuttle
Low hours
Has some scratches on hood from previous owner
Pm me for more pics or details
Available for additional money...
1. 8' BOSS push box
2. Ebling 8-16 3 pt. pull plow with hydraulic wings

Located in Central Illinois

Asking $37,500.00


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

with a blower and a drag box you are ruler of the driveways.
nice unit.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Are the hours 66-ish?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are the hours 66-ish?


Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are the hours 66-ish?


You should quite being so cheap and come buy this


----------

